# Gesto GameGetters/Windsor Sportsmens Club 3D Shoot March 27th at The ECRA Property



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

We are planning on being there Bob. I just hope the dry weather prevails by the time Sunday rolls around. The weather man is saying rain for the next day or two here but let's hope it dries up in time. On another note, how do you become a member? Since we moved back from Manitoba, the Thamesville club (where we were members in previous years) has cancelled all but three shoots this year! We loved going for league every weekend but are at a loss now cause we don't know where they do stuff like that now. It was always a good time shooting there, too bad about the clubs status.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Give me a shake at the shoot and I will fill you in on membership and it has been very hard on the clubs in this area over the last few years. Low turnouts are hard and we have to be creative to get people out again. As a club we are open to ideas and we need shooters input to help us get it right.

I will be shooting an APA Viper soon..............Jerome has one on hold for me!


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Will do, and congrats on the APA buddy!! As everyone who knows me will tell you, I think they're some of the best bows on the market. You won't be disappointed in that bow.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

people keep saying it is getting harder and harder to get people out to their clubs so they go and raise the price to $18. Maybe this coupled with the price of gas is the reason why clubs are suffering. I know for me shoots will be limited.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What? Raise to $18? That is a bargooooon for 40 targets. I would think the minumum price to shoot a 40 target shoot would be $20 (assuming decent targets...and kids should shoot for much less if not free). Factor in the cost of the targets and the work that needs to be done.

Honestly, where else can yoou get a day of entertainment for under $20 per person. You would be more than that for a movie if you get a pop...and that's for 90 min!!

Bob, I hope things work out for you guys down there this W/E. I will hope for dry weather for you.....


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

dh1, did you read the whole post? 



> Note: If you only wish to shoot 30 targets, adult cost is $15.00


That is the same cost as it was for last year, so you get 10 extra targets for 3 bucks and if you want to shoot it twice the second time it is half price.

Did you ever buy 3D targets? With the advent of 300 fps+ bows its like having 60 crossbows pound your targets each shoot. Last time I checked it cost more to ship those targets and they fail sooner. 

Our club was going to charge 16 dollars for 40 targets but in talking to a club in our area we felt it was unfair to them as they charge 15 dollars for 30 targets again same as last year.

We donate 200 dollars per shoot to use the property that ERCA is kind enough to work with us on and it cost 100 dollars to put a porta john on the property for our shooters to use. Minimun I need 20 shooters to break even and that still does not count target replacement costs.

Now lets go to all our volunteers who do setup and tear down for free out of the goodness of their hearts and half the time they are so busy they never even get the chance to shoot the course. But if they do..........they shoot for free, God Bless Them!

Last time I check Popcorn and a big Pop for two at a movie (14+ if you want to watch the movie) cost almost 20 bucks and you get to sit in a cramped seat with someone kicking your seat. A family, 2 adults and there children (no limit on their children) shoot for 30 bucks! 40 Targets!

We have little or no Provincal help for our clubs, we have to count on people who shoot and support us to provide this service and the sweat of those willing to put off their family life for a weekend a month to make it happen.

Sorry for the rant but it's like a kick in the teeth when I hear that crap about cost. We had a group of adults come from a lot farther that St. Thomas last year.............I think there was 6 in one vehicle so I gave them a better price because we know it cost gas to get down to our shoots. Did not have to do it but we are so thankful to see them.

We are going to be trying a bunch of new things to bring attendance back up. But sorry to say it cost us. We gave away with the help of another club last year a new bow on our first shoots...............75 shooters at their shoot, 64 at ours.............after that shoot numbers went back down to 30 or below. So now we have to bribe you to come. 

Please if you know the secret to getting better attendance let me know but if your answer is drop our price...........



> What? Raise to $18? That is a bargooooon for 40 targets. I would think the minumum price to shoot a 40 target shoot would be $20 (assuming decent targets...and kids should shoot for much less if not free). Factor in the cost of the targets and the work that needs to be done.
> 
> Honestly, where else can yoou get a day of entertainment for under $20 per person. You would be more than that for a movie if you get a pop...and that's for 90 min!!
> 
> Bob, I hope things work out for you guys down there this W/E. I will hope for dry weather for you.....


Thank you sir, God Bless


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have shot 40 target coarses all over the place and most only charge 12 - 15 unless it is a sanctioned shoot and their attendance seems to be better for the most part and some are really nice coarses. What is Lambton Kent charging this year? They always put out lots of targets and they have one of nicest terrains around. I would shoot that club anytime but again if they price it to high I just won't be able to afford it.!!! I know what it is like to try and get people out to help because our club has the same problem and I know its not easy.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe I should shoot down South more. Up here, most shoots are $20 and Sanctioned shoots are $25-30 (I think the provincials are $60 for 80 targets over two days...).

Anything under $20 is a bargin....and the club will have a hard time keeping decent targets on the course for long.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cost in ottawa and west quebec is 20 dollars a head for both 30 and 40 target courses.. prices stayed at 15 for 5 years and I hope the same will follow suit for the 20 ... repair kits have gone from 35 to 75 dollars now and they only do 2 targets per kit plus labour...


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Last time I was at KL I am sure it was 15 bucks. In our area it has been 15 for a few years now and I know it is not why numbers are down.

You golf dh1, last time I got near a course 18 cost you 30 bucks. So for 40 targets for 18 seems like a bargin to me for a good day in the woods practicing for hunting season or target season.

We also supply Free bottles of water to help on the hot days.

One of our clubs down here dropped their price to 12 bucks and we will see how long before their ability to change out targets goes. Plus it helps to drag down clubs that do not have bar service to make up the difference. 

I believe we have a great course, and we are working to make it better each year. 

Just hard to take it when people will put 1000+ into a bow but scream about a 3 buck difference in entry fee and we add 10 targets.

Too bad we won't see you this year, your missing a good course.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Will do, and congrats on the APA buddy!! As everyone who knows me will tell you, I think they're some of the best bows on the market. You won't be disappointed in that bow.


I watched Jerome take out a Black Bear two years ago and a very nice bull moose with one. Great bow, smooth, quiet and very fast!


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

I shoot all over S.W. Ont. and $15 is the cost at most 40 target 3ds. Some are still $12. The club in question is a flat swamp. I shot there once and never again. The club I belong to [the same one as your hero trapper1] leaves 20 3d targets out for 7 months. Some of them are 8-10 years old and still going strong. we have great clubs here, Royal City, Galt, Tavistock, Islington, Waterloo County,Elmira and quite a few others. They get good turnouts because it is as much a social event as a shoot. I won't give an opinion on Guesto except to say it is far from a friendly social atmosphere there. By the way, what the hell does going to the movies have to do with the topic? Oh ya, I forgot where you live. what else is there to do in the winter LOL? I hear you put on a good shoot, and will try to make it this year. By the way, the clubs mentioned have a lot of very expensive targets and add to them yearly, and most of them leave 20 out year round. they seem to stand up just fine. The new target materials can take 300 fps. for many thousands of shots and most have replaceable centers as I am sure you know, so cost isn't as big an issue as it was a few years ago. By the way, I'm glad you sent Rick down here, he's a great guy.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

mhlbdonny,

The referance to "Going to the moviers" was just a note on cost of entertainment. I could have said Skiing, snowmobiling, or ice fishing (all stuff we do up here in the winter). It is just to prove the point that spending an extra $3 to support local clubs should not be out of the questin. A day of entertainment for $18 is a great value. If your lub can do it for $12...great!....but I've shot a few of those targets that get left out all year.....and I'd rather pay a little extra and shoot a course that takes care of their targets.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I shoot all over S.W. Ont. and $15 is the cost at most 40 target 3ds. Some are still $12


> . The club in question is a flat swamp. I shot there once and never again.


 The club I belong to [the same one as your hero trapper1] leaves 20 3d targets out for 7 months. Some of them are 8-10 years old and still going strong. we have great clubs here, Royal City, Galt, Tavistock, Islington, Waterloo County,Elmira and quite a few others. They get good turnouts because it is as much a social event as a shoot.


> I won't give an opinion on Guesto except to say it is far from a friendly social atmosphere there.


 By the way, what the hell does going to the movies have to do with the topic?


> Oh ya, I forgot where you live.





> what else is there to do in the winter LOL


? I hear you put on a good shoot, and will try to make it this year. By the way, the clubs mentioned have a lot of very expensive targets and add to them yearly, and most of them leave 20 out year round. they seem to stand up just fine.


> The new target materials can take 300 fps. for many thousands of shots and most have replaceable centers as I am sure you know, so cost isn't as big an issue as it was a few years ago


. By the way, I'm glad you sent Rick down here, he's a great guy.

For a guy who left out an opinion, you sure are good at smack talk.

First, the course you talk about is the old one. Have not been on that property for years. So before you open the rumour mills get your facts straight.

Second, I have never had a soul since we have been doing this shoot ever, EVER say they were not treated well and with respect. Must be nice to sit behind a bunch of diodes and slander for no reason. 

If you do happen down our way during a shoot make sure you stop in and see me, would love to hear in person your issues.

We replaced 5 targets last year, cost was over $1200.00. We get on average 5 years per target thats 6000.00 over 5 years and that only cycles 25 targets. Did I mention the low turnouts across the board, just not my shoots but all in the area. 

Most of your comments seemed very directed, seen a few clicky folks on here that have less than unbiased opinions. But you are entilted and so am I.

Have a great season...............


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

The older targets are left out all year and the new ones come out for shoots. The movie reference was a joke, but I don't know what lol is in french, so I see why you didn't get it. The targets at the clubs mentioned are well taken care of and it is great to be able to use the older but in good shape ones any time. I moved down from Elliot Lake last year so I know the northern winter and it's activities, and the snowmobiling skiing and ice fishing here is as good or better than the north, especialli snowmobiling this year. The point as I see it is that if you run a good shoot and people are happy you don't need to up prices because good turnouts,like 80 to 120, will keep a club viable. I doubt you have ever been to Guesto but as stated I have, so I think my opinion of the club and their price carrys a little more weight.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

everyone is relating this to movies and golf and whatnot. The cost comparison is true but the price increase in these places as well is why attendance is down there to. I'm not talking just archery I'm talking everything in general having lower attendance but then increasing the cost and talking about why attendance is down. Don't get me wrong it's not just the increase to shoot but couple that with the gas and food and now I'm at almost $100 to shoot a shoot. Gas to Ghesto and home- about $50-$60, Shoot -$18, food-$5-$10 = $88 approx. to shoot for a couple hours. This is if I'm alone. Now tack on extra for the wife and kid.I know you guys are tired of people complaining about a small increase but then you guys can't complain that attendance is down when all these prices go up. I will admit that the biggest kicker is the gas but it all gets compounded together for a days excursion.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> I doubt you have ever been to Guesto but as stated I have, so I think my opinion of the club and their price carrys a little more weight.


Don, your opinion is wrong and I am not sure what you mean to gain by it. 

As for Rick? Come on big guy what is his dog in this?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

mhlbdonny and dh1,

Tell you what....I'll drive down from North Bay for this shoot and I'll pay the extra $6 ( difference from $12 shoot to an $18 shoot) for you two guys if you make a point of coming out to support a local club. PM me if you are serious about going and I'll pack my bag. This way the club gets your support, and the extra $6 does not affect your decision to shoot or not.

Ball is in your court. Let me know.....

JDoupe


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> everyone is relating this to movies and golf and whatnot. The cost comparison is true but the price increase in these places as well is why attendance is down there to. I'm not talking just archery I'm talking everything in general having lower attendance but then increasing the cost and talking about why attendance is down. Don't get me wrong it's not just the increase to shoot but couple that with the gas and food and now I'm at almost $100 to shoot a shoot. Gas to Ghesto and home- about $50-$60, Shoot -$18, food-$5-$10 = $88 approx. to shoot for a couple hours. This is if I'm alone. Now tack on extra for the wife and kid.I know you guys are tired of people complaining about a small increase but then you guys can't complain that attendance is down when all these prices go up. I will admit that the biggest kicker is the gas but it all gets compounded together for a days excursion.


dh1, look at what I am saying to you...............our cost did not increase for 30 targets......................it is still 15.00, if you want to shoot 40 it is 3 bucks extra.................net effect is no increase. I am not sure how to make that fact more evident to you.

I understand your point on the gas cost, I have to drive to windsor now and get the targets, 25.00 round trip put them out and then another 25.00 to bring them back in. 50 buck in gas my cost to put the shoot on for one person. Now each of our volunteers uses ther money in gas to also come help with setup and tear down, 5 guys we are at 250 dollars in gas round trip and no one gets payed for that expence................matter of fact no one gets payed at all.

I understand what you are saying but please again you are welcome to see the books, we just make ends meet. If you have a suggestion that is relevant let me know and we will look at it. But I can not change the cost, as a matter of fact I did not change the price in the last 5 year+.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, thank you. But I would go out of the way to help and listen to dh1 here also. He has not tried to slander us and I understand his reason. He posted and has stayed on the high road. As for Don he is trying to stir something here and should just come out with his true point.

dh1, just to add for this:



> Now tack on extra for the wife and kid


If we look at it Family shoots for 30.00 that means your wife and you get membership price..........15 each and you children shoot for free and that is again 40 targets. How can I do better than that, and if you want and we ask everyone..........need bottled water its free. At most clubs that alone is 3 bucks.

Please tell me, how can I do better.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I would love to shoot with both of them this W/E. That way you would get three extra shooters and more support for the club. That is all that I'm stating.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Unfortunately this is just a rant because I don't expect you to change the price and I do understand the increase and like I said it is more the gas that is killing us all. *Genesis* if you saw me you would know who I am and I have been to several of your shoots as well as the other clubs in your area. Infact I use to live in Chatham so those clubs were the only ones I went to. I think the last one I was at last year was just about under water and I saw the pics of your jeep in the water. I also know Suphan and have shot with him before.

*JDoupe* your offer is generous but as I am not working at all I won't be able to go to any shoot for awhile and they will all be out of my price range for awhile! If you do ever get down this way once I am working I would be glad to shoot with you. I just may have to pick and choose the shoots I get to since they will be limited. Oxford Fish and Game (Woodstock) is about the closest shoot to me so I may have to make sure I get to those ones and then venture out from there as funds allow!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, would love to see you here for the shoot. I am just confussed here on how this got blown way out of the facts.

We would welcome both of them and we would listen to any crititical as well as good feedback. And yes I will take that feedback here as well but it has to be relevant. I will defend my volunteers to the end, they are respectful and helpful to all that come to our shoots.

I am changing some work days for the 17th april, got to shake your hand.

Bob


----------



## kujoe9309 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bob, can we get the shoot dates for 2011.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Genesis Alpha. My reference to Rick was for JDoupe. Just wanted to let him know that Rick is a great guy as I know they are friends. J.doupe. Come on down and shoot. Lots of great clubs here, but I just don't think Guesto is one of them. Good luck to them and I hope they do well, but there are other shoots closer, less expensive and a pleasire to attend that are on the same days as theirs. P.S. what class do you shoot. I can cover them all so we can have our own little shoot. I Think I met you at Ricks' place once if that was you that came down not too long after he moved. Don.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Unfortunately this is just a rant because I don't expect you to change the price and I do understand the increase and like I said it is more the gas that is killing us all. Genesis if you saw me you would know who I am and I have been to several of your shoots as well as the other clubs in your area. Infact I use to live in Chatham so those clubs were the only ones I went to. I think the last one I was at last year was just about under water and I saw the pics of your jeep in the water. I also know Suphan and have shot with him before.
> 
> JDoupe your offer is generous but as I am not working at all I won't be able to go to any shoot for awhile and they will all be out of my price range for awhile! If you do ever get down this way once I am working I would be glad to shoot with you. I just may have to pick and choose the shoots I get to since they will be limited. Oxford Fish and Game (Woodstock) is about the closest shoot to me so I may have to make sure I get to those ones and then venture out from there as funds allow!


I am sorry to hear you are out of work and I remember those days in my life also. I know you have been to our shoots and I know you were treated well. If not please say so, here. But all I ask is be constructive and give us ideas to correct the issue.

Again I will say, show me where I increased the price from last year for 30 targets. You have an option for 10 more for 3 bucks.

I will go a step farther, if others you know are also out of work (layoff or plant shutdown) fill the vehicle and come down and talk to me. I will take the sting out of the gas price and show you how much we care that you come to our shoots.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Kujoe9309,

Shoots for Gesto/WSC 2011

March 27th at RCVCA
Apr. 17th at RCVCA
May. 22 at WSC
May 29 at RCVCA
Jun 26 at RCVCA
Jul 31 at RCVCA
Aug 28 at RCVCA
Sept 11 at RCVCA

Note: WSC= Windsor Sportsmens Club / RCVCA=River Canard Valley Conservation Area

We have AMA and Kingsville and Kent/ Lambton shoots also listed at this link

http://members.windsorsportsmensclub.org/WSCArcheryClub.aspx

We try our best to support other clubs in our area:shade:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Lots of great clubs here, but I just don't think Guesto is one of them.


Don it is GESTO and you my friend are a joy!


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks. As you can tell it is my desire in life to be diplomatic even at the expense of keeping the truth to myself. I have been informed that you have moved your club since I was there so I will take back my swamp remark until I see the new location. The Guesto spelling was a pun, so maybe I should have explained it, but I really thought you would get it. I may now have to come down to one of your shoots and introduce myself to see if the new location is better. By the way, if clubs are to stay strong they need attendance, and I'm always amazed at the clubs who complain about low attendance but never see any of their membera at any one elses shoots. Not saying that is you because I don't travel your way much, and I see DH1's point about travel cost etc. When I show up you will see that I am a joy to be around, at least my grandkids think so. Every body lighten up, none of my remarks are personal, although I have lost some friends and many new aquaintances by telling them the good news of the Gospel of my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. Maybe we could have a chat.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Our gate is always open. 

I will say this about the people who put on the shoots all across Ontario, You volunteer time from your families which amounts to a weekend a month gone or more for most. Many try to make as many shoots as they can to support other clubs. Sometimes given a families agenda it is not possible to attend each one, you ...............we do the best we can. If that is a reason to not attend another clubs shoots or try to detract from the club..................then you do not understand what a volunteer is. Your remarks were taken personal against our club and the volunteers who do the work not thinking of themselves. 

The lord tells us we must forgive................that is why I said you are a Joy.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Genesis, I have always been treated well at your shoots. In fact I have been treated well at all the shoots I have been to with 1-2 exceptions (not your club) and it was other shooters and not the club itself. Also I would never say anything bad about a volenteer cause you are right and I do know how hard it is to get people to give up their time and it is alot of work as well. We are all in this together and if we want it to last we all need to work on it together and that is why I try to attend as many shoots as I can at every location. I do hope to make it down there if I can get a car full to go. Unfortunately I don't know anyone from my area that shoots....they all live in Chatham.
On another note how is Jerome doing. I didn't see him at any of the Dover shoots. I hope he still has the shop!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

dh1, I have not been to a lot of shoots your way and it would be good to do. If there are some dates (other than ours I have to volunteer) you know you may go to one in your area let me know and I will get a jeep load of shooters and pick you up for a good day shooting. Jerome is doing awesome and the shop is still there. I know he has been spending a lot of time with family and working in his church, two of the most important things in life. 

Thank you for the good words on our club and volunteers we try our best.

Bob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What time does the shoot start for those that want to know?


TTT


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Well if I can talk my shooting partner into going, there's a good chance I'll make it (he makes TONS of money and *****ing he's got none to go? :O) I just can't go it alone since being laid off in January. 

And since I saw it asked in an earlier post, the prices at Lambton-Kent will not be changing, at least not to my knowledge. Also, there are a lot of targets because I'm a sucker for punishment.......lol  But seriously, keep in mind that Lambton-Kent was out of the 3D ring for a few years and we need to get the word out that we are now having 3D shoots again. So I don't mind doing the extra work if it means people having a great time, enjoying the shoot, and leaving there wanting to tell their friends about a great shoot. Heck, the last shoot of the year, last year, everyone forgot there was a shoot and I set the whole course up myself only to have no one show up to shoot it. But that's the chance you take and I'll be back there this year doing it all again


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

TTT for a great shoot and what looks like great weather!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Bobby & The Boy's !

We " The Tiltucky's " will be there on Sunday to do some wackin and stackin " well me forsure anyways - not sure about Farmer yet but I am working on it " lol', Also I'm bringing out another new comer to the sport as'well to get his @** out there and do some supporting while having some fun !
You's have some great property and can't wait to see it's full potential this year - and Bob if ya ever need some volunteer help " I am currently laid off at this time " so if ya need it feel free to ask " always here to help out and support if I can ".
See ya Sunday around 10 o'clock.
TTYL
-MATT & TY

Between you and me - I need to sight in REAL BAD before Sunday :mg:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Shoot starts at 9 am (I will be on site by 8 am)

We put in 40 Targets, and some of those sneaky tuff trick shot types, distances are relative to a season opener. 

Wear boots, we are high and dry for the most part but after frost it does get a bit muddy. 

Lots of Timber Doodles flyin around and there are always forest creatures running in this bush.

Be great to see all of you. 

Maxtor if you do come we can what we need for the Cancer shoot. And you are building a great 3d club and some awesome property.

Matt tell Paul I need a call duck hen if he has a spare, its for a friend and he said he would pick her up.

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Great Shoot Guy's ! Keep up the great work ! and Thank's to all who volunteered there time to set up the shoot.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Matt, So glad you enjoyed the shoot and I will pass on the thanks to the good people who volunteer. 

I want to put out a big thank you to all the good folks who came out to the shoot. We have folks that come a long way and we understand that times are not good employment wise and sometimes the difference between making a shoot and not. That make us much more thankful when you support our shoots.

A special Thanks from our club to JDoupe. Jason came down from North Bay to make our shoot which is not a short trip to say the least. Jerome and I will do our best to return that awesome gesture asap. Drive safe going home and we will see you soon.

34 shooters in total today, had many shoot 40 and a good amount that shot 30 targets. It paid the bills and we are extremmely greatful to all who came out.

Bob Beneteau
Chair, Gesto/WSC Archery Club.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Great shoot today Bob! The wife, Travis and I all had an excellent time. Even Carter had fun (shooting aliens on his DS). It was great to meet Mr.Doupe also. For him to make it to a shoot all the way down here says alot about the man's character and his love for the sport. My hat is off to you sir and to Bob, Jerome and all the rest who made it such an enjoyable day.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

So JDoupe I hear you made it all the way down. Hope it was a good shoot cause that is one long drive!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob,

Just got back into town and I just wanted to say thanks for having me down to your shoot this W/E. I had a really good time and think you guys have a bang up crew running things. 

The course was fairly dry for the most part (you could walk around the parts that weren’t). The targets, although not far, were well placed and made you think (I really like the cougar you had to shoot through the legs of the deer…..you could see the all of the vitals…..so no complaints….great shot!).

As for the attitude of the people attending and running the shoot……TOP NOTCH!!!

I attended on my own but was greeted right away and found a couple of great locals to shoot with. (Thanks to Dave and John who put up with me for the day!) I enjoyed friendliness of the folks down there enough that I stayed around for close to 2 hours after I finished the shoot just to chat. Good to meet SuphanXp and his family as well!!

I think the Gesto GameGetters have a great mix of people and would love to shoot down here again given the opportunity. I think they have a few things that they are working on that will make great improvements to their shoots in the future and I look forward to getting back down to shoot again.

JDoupe

P.S. – Hey Bob…lets plan to get together at a Lambton/Kent shoot so we can fling some arrows together!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Dh1,

Indeed I did make it down. It was a great shoot and we had really good weather for the whole shoot. By the time we were done the shoot....things were just starting to get soft in spots.

Next time I hope we can get you down and shoot with a great crew!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I try to make it to the lambton/kent shoots cause my inlaws live close to there as well as on of the guys I shoot with so I can get the family down to visit the inlaws and make a weekend out of it while I shoot. Maybe I'll see you at one this summer. I am kind of a fair weather shooter though! LOL!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Jason, I must have looked like a deer in the head lights when I saw your licence plates. Was great to have you at our shoot and I wish I could have got on the course with you but we have duties and I know you were on a time line. SuphanXP it was also great to see you and the wife and son at our shoot as well as Kevins son. 

I am blessed with a lot of good, good friends that support all our efforts to give back to the sport. We would be lost if people across Ontario did not step up to the plate to do these shoots.

Hard to believe but the parking lot was 3 feet under water a week and a half ago. The course does need some work. ERCA has this year given us the ability to fine tune and groom it to a level that will rank with the best. 

It is on this property the first time we have started this early, learning happens on a constant basis and that is good.

We are working with Lambton /Kent on a few things and it would be a great shoot to hook up with you and dh1.

Thank you for your support.

Bob


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I had been talking to a few members about shoots in, and around the North Bay area. Just so everyone knows, New Liskeard is hosting the Provincials this year (3D) on July 9/10. It is a great shoot.

THe running Bear shoot is August 6th and 7th in North Bay. Some camping on site, campgrounds about 2k down the road, lots of Hotels and Motels if need be. 2 day shoot, 50 targets 1st day, 30 the next. Supper included in price. Lots of door prizes. This is really one of the best shoots of the summer.

If you guys come up for only one shoot this summer...I would make it one of these two shoots.

Hope to see you soon.


----------

